# Found a feral kitten



## jamie_leigh (May 23, 2013)

Last night we went to my moms house to visit and have dinner. After dinner we were walking out to the car to leave and my stepdad said he thought he heard the sound of a kitten crying. We all got quiet and listened, then I heard it and followed the sound. It was pretty dark outside but I could see it behind a small bush, I reached down to get it and it scooted along to a rose bush on the other side. I went inside and got a flashlight, when I came back out it was quiet and I shined the flashlight all over her yard but couldn't find it. Then I heard it crying again and I followed the sound. It had crossed the street and was on the inner side of the wheel of the neighbors car. I reached under and scooped it up but it bit me on the finger and hissed, the poor little baby was so scared. Today we asked all the neighbors if anyone had a cat with a litter of kittens, three of the neighbors have cats but they're all spayed/neutered, nobody had seen any momma cat or babies around either. Sorry for the long story but I'm so glad this kitty found us. She (just calling her she for now I guess) hasn't shown interest in kmr but after the first taste of wet food from a spoon has went crazy for it and now is eating from a tiny bowl. She has also calmed down a lot, she hasn't hissed since the first time I picked her up, she purrs when I pet her, she is soooo tiny and adorable! We're keeping her in a separate room from our other cat until she gets vet check and tests


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jamie, What a precious, precious baby!!
I'm so glad you found her!
You'll have lots of help here!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Good job Jamie! Thank you for having compassion on this little soul. Looking forward to hearing about her progress. Keep an eye on the bite. It can get infected fast. 

Try looking up recipes for glop. The kitten looks old enough to be eating soft food. Keep giving it as much food as it will eat. Any more pictures of this adorable kitten?

PS the kitten isnt feral just abandoned.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

She's adorable! <3 Thank you for rescuing her!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Squeeeeeeeee. Sooooo cute!!!! Can we get more pics PLEASE


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

Such a cute little girl. Ahhhhhhh.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

She has beautiful markings. She may be lost. I am amazed at people who think they can let a young kitty out by themselves or sometimes they just sneak out...


----------



## jamie_leigh (May 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone  She's doing great, she's been eating a bunch, running around and purring nonstop. I looked up the glop recipes and I'm gonna whip some up and see if she likes it. And I'll definitely take some more pics when I get home this evening


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

A calico!! How cute  Name suggestion-"Heidi"...little orphan girl in literature, rhymes with "bitey" and you found her hiding (kind of sounds like Heidi). So glad that you are able to help her. Any idea how old she is?


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Keep us posted on the progress. "She" is adorable!!


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

She's beautiful!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a cute baby!! Poor thing must have been terrified! I like the name Heidi, too! Or "Rose" since she fled to a rose bush. Keep is posted!! We are suckers for baby pictures! :thumb


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Shes a looker!


----------



## asnnbrg (Mar 26, 2013)

What a doll!


----------



## jamie_leigh (May 23, 2013)

*New pics*

Here's some new pics I took this morning. She is seriously the sweetest little baby just full of purrs and cuddles


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! She's the cutest!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

AAAWWW!! Cute, cute, cute!! Be sure and check Craigslist for lost kitten posts! Someone may be seriously missing their baby girl!!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Marcia said:


> AAAWWW!! Cute, cute, cute!! Be sure and check Craigslist for lost kitten posts! Someone may be seriously missing their baby girl!!


Yes, someone like me! ...because, uh, yes, she actually _is_ mine! Oh, thank goodness you found my lost kitten!!


----------



## jamie_leigh (May 23, 2013)

I'm pretty sure her mother was a stray or she was dumped, there is a large field across the street from my moms house. And its a small town, small tight knit neighborhood and we asked all of her neighbors, nobody has seen a momma cat or babies. If she was dumped I can't believe someone could do that, it's sickening, I can't believe some people, and there are tons of raccoons in the area and she would have been killed. There is also an abandoned house about a block away, the owner passed away a few years ago and had many cats that still live in the large yard and under the house. The neighbors said that a woman comes by there every day to feed them but they thought it was the local TNR lady, so they should all be spayed or neutered. I also checked craigslist, there's around 20 ads with people giving away kittens but no lost kittens. I also asked the humane society (there's only one humane society and no pound or kill shelters here) and they said there's only one missing kitten report and its a 3 months old solid black kitten. I guess we were pretty lucky she found us :smile:


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

So adorable!  I took in a feral cat two weeks ago that's about the same age.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jamie_leigh (May 23, 2013)

> Yes, someone like me! ...because, uh, yes, she actually _is_ mine! Oh, thank goodness you found my lost kitten!! :wink:


You literally made me LOL


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

jamie_leigh said:


> I'm pretty sure her mother was a stray or she was dumped, there is a large field across the street from my moms house. And its a small town, small tight knit neighborhood and we asked all of her neighbors, nobody has seen a momma cat or babies. If she was dumped I can't believe someone could do that, it's sickening, I can't believe some people, and there are tons of raccoons in the area and she would have been killed. There is also an abandoned house about a block away, the owner passed away a few years ago and had many cats that still live in the large yard and under the house. The neighbors said that a woman comes by there every day to feed them but they thought it was the local TNR lady, so they should all be spayed or neutered. I also checked craigslist, there's around 20 ads with people giving away kittens but no lost kittens. I also asked the humane society (there's only one humane society and no pound or kill shelters here) and they said there's only one missing kitten report and its a 3 months old solid black kitten. I guess we were pretty lucky she found us :smile:


Having done all this, I guess you have yourself a new kitten!! ... unless dt8thd can wrestle her away from you!! Better keep a good eye on this fluffball!! Name yet????


----------



## jamie_leigh (May 23, 2013)

> Better keep a good eye on this fluffball!!


She'll be strickly indoors like our other cat Meep. We live about 10 miles north of town (we found her at my moms in town, though), just off of Hwy 1 northern California, between the crazy drivers and all the wild animals I'm not taking any chances, even when she's fully grown. 


> unless dt8thd can wrestle her away from you!! Name yet????


My hubby is already trying to steal her away too. He's never really been a cat person, but since the first time he held her he said "She's my cat, you already have a cat, this ones mine." And he's been saying he gets to pick out her name too, lol. We haven't picked a definite name yet


----------



## jamie_leigh (May 23, 2013)

> So adorable! :smile: I took in a feral cat two weeks ago that's about the same age.


Aww is that the kitten in your avatar pic? Sooooo adorable!


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes  That's him  I remember the time I picked him up off the highway. He could barely open his eyes at the time and I could see his rib cage  poor little guy. I'm so glad I brought him home! Now he's curious, active, and very playful 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Having done all this, I guess you have yourself a new kitten!! ... unless dt8thd can wrestle her away from you!! Better keep a good eye on this fluffball!! Name yet????


Mwahaha, a good eye indeed!!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

OMG, she is adorable!!!!


----------

